# Uses for electrostatic sprayer



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Back on Cyber Monday I ordered some items through Direct Tools and they shipped me a Ryobi electrostatic sprayer for free. My guess is Ryobi ramped up production of these things once the pandemic hit, and a strong demand for them never quite materialized. Here it is:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18V-Cordless-Handheld-Electrostatic-Sprayer-Tool-Only-PSP02B/314319230

Anyway, I have no real need for an electrostatic sprayer, so I don't know what to do with it. Are there any applications in the yard/around the house that this could be useful for?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Can it be used as a fogger for mosquito control?


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

I've seen them used for cleaning out the inside of cars. Mix up some of your favorite interior cleaner and then spray it onto the plastics to get good coverage and in all the nooks and crannies without drenching the interior. Bonus points if you use an interior cleaner with microban included


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Can it be used as a fogger for mosquito control?


That's a good idea but if I understand it correctly, the electrostatic sprayer specializes in having whatever solvent is used to stick to surfaces, rather than stay airborne. I could be wrong but I suspect mosquito foggers work by having particles float around in the air.



jkartchner10 said:


> I've seen them used for cleaning out the inside of cars. Mix up some of your favorite interior cleaner and then spray it onto the plastics to get good coverage and in all the nooks and crannies without drenching the interior. Bonus points if you use an interior cleaner with microban included


Is the benefit for general disinfecting of the car from viruses? Or for general cleaning? I saw a YT video showing a firefighter doing spraying a firetruck, presumably for COVID. I suppose if I drove my car for Uber that would be useful, but I almost never drive anyone outside my family so it's never really going to get infected.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> I've seen them used for cleaning out the inside of cars. Mix up some of your favorite interior cleaner and then spray it onto the plastics to get good coverage and in all the nooks and crannies without drenching the interior. Bonus points if you use an interior cleaner with microban included


Is the benefit for general disinfecting of the car from viruses? Or for general cleaning? I saw a YT video showing a firefighter doing spraying a firetruck, presumably for COVID. I suppose if I drove my car for Uber that would be useful, but I almost never drive anyone outside my family so it's never really going to get infected.
[/quote]

You could use it for both. if i had one i would use it to spray under seats to kill anything and in my air vents. its not a great multipurpose tool, but more of a specialty one. I supposed you could always use it in the bathrooms and kitchen as well if you wanted your cleaner to last longer, but that seems like overkill to me.

maybe keep it by the front door with some water in it to spray people who come over for fun :lol:


----------

